# ProFTPD suddnly refusing AuthUserFile

## tokyoahead

Hi,

Since an emerge update, Proftpd would not accept the AuthUserFile directive 

anymore.

On 

/etc/init.d/proftpd start

I get

 * Stopping proftpd ...                                                                                                                   

[ ok ]

 * Starting proftpd ...

 - Fatal: unknown configuration directive 'AuthUserFile' on line 69 of 

'/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'.                                       [ !! ]

Any Idea??

thanks

Oliver

Here is my config file:

```

ServerName                      "Server FTP"

ServerType                      standalone

DefaultServer                   off

ServerAdmin                     webmaster@server.com

TimeoutIdle                     600

TimeoutNoTransfer               600

<Global>

# Temporary fix to the recent DOS findings on BugTraq

DenyFilter \*.*/

#

TimesGMT                        off

RequireValidShell               off

Umask                           022

ServerIdent                     on "Welcome to Tokyo FTP"

AllowOverwrite                  on

# LsDefaultOptions: deprecated. Use ListOptions instead

# LsDefaultOptions              "-al"

ListOptions                     "-a"

DeferWelcome                    on

MaxClientsPerHost               3

MaxClients                      25

RLimitOpenFiles                 64

DefaultRoot                     ~

MaxLoginAttempts                3

Rootlogin                       off

</Global>

#Port 21 is the standard FTP port.

Port                           21

MaxInstances                    30

MaxConnectionRate               2

# Set the user and group that the server normally runs at.

User                            proftpd

Group                           proftpd

# Normally, we want files to be overwriteable.

<Directory /*>

  AllowOverwrite                on

</Directory>

<VirtualHost xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx>

Port 21

TimeoutIdle                     600

TimeoutNoTransfer               600

AuthUserFile /etc/proftpd/users/tokyo

TransferLog /var/log/httpd/users/tokyo/xfer_log

  <Anonymous /home/tokyo/ftp>

    User                          anonymous

      <Directory *>

        <Limit WRITE>

          DenyAll

        </Limit>

      </Directory>

  </Anonymous>

</VirtualHost>

```

----------

## weird wonko

Add authfile to your USE flags.

----------

